# Shell Zugang Begrenzung



## hoppala (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi   ! 

Eventuell kann mir jemand helfen !?    

Wie kann man einen Shell Zugang für einen bestimmten User
begrenzen, so dass er nicht aus seinem Verzeichniss kann und nur
FTP relevante Befehle ausführen kann ?

Vielen Dank im voraus und einen guten Rutsch
Hopps:


----------



## hulmel (29. Dezember 2004)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Willst Du eine "restricted shell"?
Für einen reinen Ftp-Zugang braucht man keine Shell.


----------



## imweasel (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also ob dein User eine Shell benötigt oder nicht, kommt auf deinen FTPd an. Einige setzten bei den Usern eine valide Shell voraus (aus /etc/shells).


----------



## Microhome (30. Dezember 2004)

Schreibe einfach in die /etc/passwd für den entsprechenden User als Shell "/bin/ftp", bzw. den Pfad, wo ftp liegt. Dann wird automatisch eim Login ftp geöffnet und der User kann nur noch ftp-Commands aufführen. /bin/ftp musst du vorher natürlich noch zu /etc/shells hinzufügen.


----------



## hoppala (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi  

Danke für Deine Antwort.



			
				Microhome hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schreibe einfach in die /etc/passwd für den entsprechenden User als Shell "/bin/ftp", bzw. den Pfad, wo ftp liegt. Dann wird automatisch eim Login ftp geöffnet und der User kann nur noch ftp-Commands aufführen. /bin/ftp musst du vorher natürlich noch zu /etc/shells hinzufügen.



Leider kommt der User trotzdem noch aus seinem Homeverzeichniss raus und
hat Zugriff auf die anderen Verzeichnisse.
Vielleicht könnte mir dort bitte noch jemand weiterhelfen 

Danke
Hopps


----------



## Microhome (31. Dezember 2004)

also wenn der user nicht mehr aus seinem home kommen soll, dann hilf dir da der chroot befehl weiter denke ich.


----------



## hoppala (31. Dezember 2004)

Microhome hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also wenn der user nicht mehr aus seinem home kommen soll, dann hilf dir da der chroot befehl weiter denke ich.



Kannst Du mir bitte den genauen Befehl dafür schreiben   ?
Danke


----------



## Julian Maicher (31. Dezember 2004)

http://www.tjw.org/chroot-login-HOWTO/


----------



## Microhome (31. Dezember 2004)

"man chroot" hilft dir!


----------

